# What's wrong with my camera/lens?



## bradleypics (Mar 3, 2010)

So I just recently noticed a spot showing up in my photographs. Below are two examples, one at night and one in the daytime. I'm not sure if it is my lens, camera or what but it is driving me nuts. Anyone have a suggestion?

Thanks

#1
(It's almost smack in the middle)






#2
(just left of the balloon)





Let me know if you can't easily see it an I will draw around it in PS.


----------



## thebeatles (Mar 3, 2010)

Might be dust on your sensor...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 3, 2010)

You need to clean your sensor.


----------



## bradleypics (Mar 3, 2010)

thebeatles said:


> Might be sensor dust...



I did buy this camera used off of ebay so I was wondering if I should get it cleaned. I'm not sure if that is a task I should do myself or pay a camera store.


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 3, 2010)

You may want to check out this site, it describes how to clean your sensor

Introduction - Cleaning Digital Cameras - D-SLR Sensor Cleaning.


----------



## bradleypics (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I did what the article suggested, shot it at f/22 and saw two dust specs. I then cleaned it and both dust specs are gone, awesome, thanks!


----------



## phoenixrising (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey, I know the original question was resolved a while ago, but I was wondering if you had similar advice when the camera is a compact digital one rather than an SLR? I have a mark on my screen when zooming into bright backgrounds (similar to bradleypics' second photo of the balloon). As I can't take the lens off the camera to clean the sensor without taking the whole camera apart, what are my other options? Or am I best to just take it to a camera shop?

The camera is a couple of months old (and was bought new), and has received very little use so far, so I'm surprised that it's happened at all.


----------

